
Apple Phone Phishing Scams Getting Better (2019) - hkmurakami
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/01/apple-phone-phishing-scams-getting-better/
======
tmaly
I don't know about Apple, but my Iphone has had 9 calls from 631 area code
today pushing the social security scam.

I reached out to tmobile to ask them to incorporate the block numbers I set
into their Scam Call blocker. I am hoping they do something.

------
hkmurakami
Just got targeted by this and found that they were quite sophisticated and
were skilled at building credibility.

They also combine their techniques with recent personal information security
breaches so that they appear even more credible.

